# Boon-dockin' @cape Hatteras



## beachbum (Nov 27, 2006)

Went to Cape Hatteras over the 4th. It is only 90 minutes form home and we were able to leave on Wed and stayed till Sunday. Boon-dockin' because we stayed at the NPS Campground at Cape Point. Termed "primitive", only bathrooms and cold showers. We had our generator and would cool the trailer when we returned from the beach. The campground is rarely crowded, and this weekend was no exception. The beach closures are beginning to take a toll on the local economy as more businesses are closed or for sale. If you are willing to drive a little, you can still find some remote stretches of beach that are open and not crowded. Anyway, here are some pictures. This place is a far cry from our April Keys trip!!

david B
DW tossing a bag








The wildlife (no time for the long lens)








Our set-up








Cape Hatteras Lighthouse (striped one on the right)








The crowd--The beach at Frisco








Our beach set-up








Beach crowd--Ramp 34, then North for 2 miles


----------



## rock hill (Apr 17, 2009)

This is just what I am looking for, but I need a generator.


----------



## beachbum (Nov 27, 2006)

rock hill said:


> This is just what I am looking for, but I need a generator.


Hey Rock hill,
If you can pick a week when the temps are in the upper 70's/low80's, you'll be OK. There is usually a nice breeze that makes for good sleeping at night. We only had one bad night (Wed) when the temp and humidity stayed high. Otherwise, it was nice. Some mosquitoes, but they weren't like, carrying things away!!!
david :


----------



## bradnjess (Mar 25, 2007)

Arrrr! Those pictures are making me wish we had done our usual week long trip to Ocracoke Island this year.







Been going about 17 years straight w/ DW's family (actually back then she was DG and we were in high school







) Last year was so different compared to the rest with all the beach closures. We said we were going to do other trips this year but I bet we'll end up doing a long weekend sometime in Aug.

My neighbor made me a set of corn hole boards and they go on every camping trip w/ us, took them to the lake this past weekend. BTW your goldens are beautiful, there's no greater sight than a golden or lab soaking wet running and playing on the beach.

We've never dry camped on the Outer Banks but would like to try it sometime. That cg looks just like the NPS cg on Ocracoke. Thanks for sharing.

Brad


----------



## beachbum (Nov 27, 2006)

bradnjess said:


> Arrrr! Those pictures are making me wish we had done our usual week long trip to Ocracoke Island this year.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Brad,
Sounds like we've been on the same schedule. DW and I have been going to Ocracoke for the last 18 years, usually over July 4th. I have a different job now, and our trips are more "last minute". By the time we called for reservations this year, Ocracoke was full. Oh well, we will probably go in September(screen house a"must"). Cape Point has been my "go to" spot since the 70's. Things are really different now!! 
DW gets all the credit for the "boys". They get a lot of attention from her. I get the credit for the new boards and the set up!!
Where in SE VA are you? I grew up in S Norfolk section of Chesapeake. DW is Currituck native.
david :


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

Looks like a great spot on the beach!!


----------



## JerseyGirl86 (Mar 30, 2009)

Your beaches look JUST LIKE ours in South Jersey! Well...minus the crowd and pollution







....nothing greater than some time to soak up the sun! Looks like a great trip!


----------



## bradnjess (Mar 25, 2007)

beachbum said:


> Arrrr! Those pictures are making me wish we had done our usual week long trip to Ocracoke Island this year.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Brad,
Sounds like we've been on the same schedule. DW and I have been going to Ocracoke for the last 18 years, usually over July 4th. I have a different job now, and our trips are more "last minute". By the time we called for reservations this year, Ocracoke was full. Oh well, we will probably go in September(screen house a"must"). Cape Point has been my "go to" spot since the 70's. Things are really different now!! 
DW gets all the credit for the "boys". They get a lot of attention from her. I get the credit for the new boards and the set up!!
Where in SE VA are you? I grew up in S Norfolk section of Chesapeake. DW is Currituck native.
david :








[/quote]
David, thats funny, we've always gone towards the middle of July so I guess we've just been misssing you by a week for almost 2 decades now







. We are in the Greenbrier section of Chesapeake. We always camp at Teeters in the village on Ocracoke, where do you camp when there? Maybe we'll bump into y'all down there sometime.

Brad


----------



## rdvholtwood (Sep 18, 2008)

Sounds like you had a great time - nice pictures!!


----------



## beachbum (Nov 27, 2006)

JerseyGirl- Your beaches are now deserted because everyone from NJ and PA and OH are here lol!!!

Sayanora--Our second spot was really free of all the crowds. That section of the beach has really deep sand so a lot of people don't risk it. Good for us!!

Bradnjess--We stay at the NPS campground at Ocracoke. Not really very crowded mid-week, but the heat in July can be brutal. In our pop-up days, before the kids grew up and started doing their own thing, we could manage 4-5 days there. Now with the Outback, DW doesn't like boondockin' at all. Even with the gens, she would rather stay at a "resort". Still, when we go to Ocracoke, it's NPS campground. It's a quick drive for us to get to the mall.

rdvholtwood--thanks for the props on the pics. I am still learning how to use the 35DSLR.

david :


----------

